# Guess what I got today?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I got duckies!!!! Lol I'm so excited I'm like alittle kid lol. Called ten different stores to fill at found some in stock. 150 mile round trip for some ducklings......yea I think my addiction is spreading!!!!  anyone going to tractor supply in the next few weeks......you have been warned lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh boy, you do have it bad. What's next? No forget I asked that.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I can't have any more children so why not have some duckies lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenmommy, every time you post what you got, I'm afraid to click on the post. If you can't have any more children you are entitled to anything you want!.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol Are you afraid I might tempt you? Lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Lol Are you afraid I meant tempt you? Lol


LOL, I have 6 different flocks based on 6 different roosters. I'd like to get down to maybe 2 separate flocks. But have to wait until some rooster crosses rainbow bridge so I can combine. So I will wait. And look forward to my puppy coming.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Gosh I don't realize how many texting mistakes I make until I retread something. I don't know if I need a cup of coffee or a nap lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get in a hurry and leave off whole words. Sometimes you would swear I let Siri do all the talking for me.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

my duckies enjoying bath time lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Oh. My. God. The woman has ducklings in her bathtub! She really has gone off the deep end. (I'm pea green with envy by the way).


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lmao I went off the deep end a loooonnggg time ago lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know why but this forum drops words or parts of words when sending replies.I'll read them and wonder how stupid you all think I am but saw it in other posts so it ain't me or you but the machine


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think autocorrect messes with words too. On my phone if I type joejoe it automatically changes my sons name to horror lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

well, would ya look at that


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

See huckleberry it did happen lol


----------

